# Dimension Labs 2021



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi, in just wondering if anyone is or has used Dimension labs recently? About to place an order for some TTM, Test C And Winstrol. Just wanted to check if anyone has any up to date reviews on the lab as I haven't used them in over 3 years. Thanks.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

DV8 said:


> Hi, in just wondering if anyone is or has used Dimension labs recently? About to place an order for some TTM, Test C And Winstrol. Just wanted to check if anyone has any up to date reviews on the lab as I haven't used them in over 3 years. Thanks.


Nope. I still have some stuff from a couple of years ago but not seen many places selling it. Was hoping they'd have production back on full tilt and be churning some new stuff out by now but rarely hear of the lab these days.


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

MrBrightside said:


> Nope. I still have some stuff from a couple of years ago but not seen many places selling it. Was hoping they'd have production back on full tilt and be churning some new stuff out by now but rarely hear of the lab these days.


Hi mate, thank you for your reply. My source who I used to regularly purchase dimensions from (he's gets it direct from dimensions as far as I'm aware) still has the full range in stock. My only concern is there isn't much talk about dimensions anymore and hoping that their standards haven't dropped which regards to quality and correct dosages etc.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

DV8 said:


> Hi mate, thank you for your reply. My source who I used to regularly purchase dimensions from (he's gets it direct from dimensions as far as I'm aware) still has the full range in stock. My only concern is there isn't much talk about dimensions anymore and hoping that their standards haven't dropped which regards to quality and correct dosages etc.


Perhaps they've gone more off the radar. A 4 year prison sentence probably does that to you. I don't think I've ever seen anything negative about their oils. The stimulants did seem to go down hill when they were in prison. T5 extreme and ultra burn got some bad press but their actual steroids have always been highly rated. 
If anything, I'd expect quality to have improved.


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

MrBrightside said:


> Perhaps they've gone more off the radar. A 4 year prison sentence probably does that to you. I don't think I've ever seen anything negative about their oils. The stimulants did seem to go down hill when they were in prison. T5 extreme and ultra burn got some bad press but their actual steroids have always been highly rated.
> If anything, I'd expect quality to have improved.


Ah I wasnt aware of the prison sentence. Yeah I've done some research, nothing I've found is from recent years but like you said, all the info out there does say they are a very good ugl. I would only ever use steroids from a ugl, stims/ai/PCT etc I always get pharma. I think I'll give Dimensions a good and I'll report back for anyone else who is interested.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm sure i saw a recent UGL test done on their primo and var and both came back bang on, Not sure if this was early 2020 or early 2021 but if both those two compounds came back good, then its pretty promising, however i have had poor batches from dims before, but this was back in 2018/2019 but that was only their test 350 which crashed me!


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

B88F said:


> I'm sure i saw a recent UGL test done on their primo and var and both came back bang on, Not sure if this was early 2020 or early 2021 but if both those two compounds came back good, then its pretty promising, however i have had poor batches from dims before, but this was back in 2018/2019 but that was only their test 350 which crashed me!


Hi buddy thanks for your reply. Yes the Anavar and primo lab results where from early 2020 and are posted on ugl newsletter. Those 2 compounds are likely to be most faked so it is very promising when they both came back bang on. I think I'll take a chance and give them a go, my source is a great guy so should there be issued with quality I have no doubts he will fix this. Going to use the TTM and throw in some extra Cyp so bump up the test dosage.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Drop me an inbox when your a few weeks in to let me know how your getting on bud, sounds like you got a good thing going on with your supplier so if there is an issue, no big dramas really.


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

B88F said:


> Drop me an inbox when your a few weeks in to let me know how your getting on bud, sounds like you got a good thing going on with your supplier so if there is an issue, no big dramas really.


Will do buddy👍 yeah he's a good lad, only person I trust to purchase from as I know he isn't just after money, very helpful lad.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

DV8 said:


> Will do buddy👍 yeah he's a good lad, only person I trust to purchase from as I know he isn't just after money, very helpful lad.


They wouldn't be risking prison if it wasn't for the money mate! But some sellers are decent people that just happen to commit crime.


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

MrBrightside said:


> They wouldn't be risking prison if it wasn't for the money mate! But some sellers are decent people that just happen to commit crime.


Yeah that's a better way of putting it. I've had my source tell me to not order a few things as was a bit over the top, whereas over people I've met just want you to purchase as much as possible.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

DV8 said:


> Hi mate, thank you for your reply. My source who I used to regularly purchase dimensions from (he's gets it direct from dimensions as far as I'm aware) still has the full range in stock. My only concern is there isn't much talk about dimensions anymore and hoping that their standards haven't dropped which regards to quality and correct dosages etc.


Labs that have been on the scene a long time often go somewhat quiet mate.

Other than people posting pictures asking if it is fake or newbies asking for reviews, there isn't much need to talk about said labs.

Their ancillaries, Cialis and T5's did go down hill but the rest of their range I would expect to be totally fine and use myself with no worries.

Danny


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

Shergar said:


> Labs that have been on the scene a long time often go somewhat quiet mate.
> 
> Other than people posting pictures asking if it is fake or newbies asking for reviews, there isn't much need to talk about said labs.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, thank you for your input. I'm decided to go ahead and give them ago, will report back when I'm 3+ weeks into cycle on how in getting on.


----------



## 90537 (Oct 11, 2019)

DV8 said:


> Hi mate, thank you for your input. I'm decided to go ahead and give them ago, will report back when I'm 3+ weeks into cycle on how in getting on.


Good luck, I'm sure you will do well.

Danny


----------



## JAX87 (Mar 7, 2021)

DV8 said:


> Hi mate, thank you for your reply. My source who I used to regularly purchase dimensions from (he's gets it direct from dimensions as far as I'm aware) still has the full range in stock. My only concern is there isn't much talk about dimensions anymore and hoping that their standards haven't dropped which regards to quality and correct dosages etc.


Dims are still top lab!

their not an internet lab but their products are still in full swing in U.K. .

they don’t need reps to sell on net as their products are well respected in gyms all over country.

publicity on net wud be bad news as what’s already been stated.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

DV8 said:


> Will do buddy👍 yeah he's a good lad, only person I trust to purchase from as I know he isn't just after money, very helpful lad.


He sounds like ‘wife material’ to me brohomo!! Have you got a link to his FB?


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JAX87 said:


> Dims are still top lab!
> 
> their not an internet lab but their products are still in full swing in U.K. .
> 
> ...


If a lab is decent it’s decent. It’s irrelevant by what means they’re sold.
Publicity on the net being bad news!!?? What about having someone microwaving themselves to death on one of your meds!!?? Or maybe there really is no such thing as ‘bad publicity’!!


----------



## JAX87 (Mar 7, 2021)

js77 said:


> If a lab is decent it’s decent. It’s irrelevant by what means they’re sold.
> Publicity on the net being bad news!!?? What about having someone microwaving themselves to death on one of your meds!!?? Or maybe there really is no such thing as ‘bad publicity’!!


Are u dense or just a complete fool!!!

For 1 / go try microwave urself. Bit hard no?? Jesus only a complete num nut wud say such a thing. In fact that is single stupidest sentence I’ve ever read in my life!
2/. Publicity for that lab is not good in any way. If u had half a brain cell Ud know that the owner was locked up and labs raided etc etc etc.
U think he’d take any chance in the world to go threw that again???? 
next time think about wat ur saying and if it’s is complete verbal diarrhoea then spew it at someone else but don’t link me to ur panny trash talk!! If u was in front of me I’d wrap ur gums quickrr than u cud blink!! and don’t come back at me acting the hard man, uve got an attitude problem . Not happy with urself ?? 
to answer wat ur saying , u try making ur own brand and sell without the help of the internet! Not going to happen, so yeah dims are one of the few labs that don’t need to rep n try big their brand up. Most other companies spew bull about how amazing they are on the internet to get sales , Without it their nothing. 
dims do not need to big their brand . It speaks for itself .


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

JAX87 said:


> Are u dense or just a complete fool!!!
> 
> For 1 / go try microwave urself. Bit hard no?? Jesus only a complete num nut wud say such a thing. In fact that is single stupidest sentence I’ve ever read in my life!
> 2/. Publicity for that lab is not good in any way. If u had half a brain cell Ud know that the owner was locked up and labs raided etc etc etc.
> ...


Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.
Let me know what gym you’re selling from and I’ll come and grab some bits off you.
The ‘microwave thing’ clearly went over your head. Google DNP fatalities and you MIGHT get it.


----------



## 89125 (Jul 7, 2019)

js77 said:


> Sounds perfectly reasonable to me.
> Let me know what gym you’re selling from and I’ll come and grab some bits off you.
> The ‘microwave thing’ clearly went over your head. Google DNP fatalities and you MIGHT get it.


They dimension customer didn’t die but I still got the joke.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

JAX87 said:


> Are u dense or just a complete fool!!!
> 
> For 1 / go try microwave urself. Bit hard no?? Jesus only a complete num nut wud say such a thing. In fact that is single stupidest sentence I’ve ever read in my life!
> 2/. Publicity for that lab is not good in any way. If u had half a brain cell Ud know that the owner was locked up and labs raided etc etc etc.
> ...


The fact you think there aren't good labs out there being distributed and sold without being pushed on the internet really does show you don't know what's goin on in the real world mate!!! 

And someone getting locked up and then going back to committing the same crime again? I agree with you totally...what a ridiculous thought? 

I think you need to go back to Disneyland my friend...you don't seem to be able to grasp what goes on in the real world


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bring on the gum wrapping


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

stuey99 said:


> The fact you think there aren't good labs out there being distributed and sold without being pushed on the internet really does show you don't know what's goin on in the real world mate!!!
> 
> And someone getting locked up and then going back to committing the same crime again? I agree with you totally...what a ridiculous thought?
> 
> I think you need to go back to Disneyland my friend...you don't seem to be able to grasp what goes on in the real world


Dimension has always been sold by loads of online sources anyway….. got no idea what this helmet is chatting about.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Psychologist said:


> Unlike the DG that’s sold very very discreetly lol wink wink nudge nudge…James.


No wonder you can’t get your missus pregnant. Try spending more time attempting to blow your dead beans up her muff and less time on here chatting sh1t.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Psychologist said:


> What? I think you’re mistaken.


If you need a hand just give me a nod. I’m 15 mins from Farnham.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Psychologist said:


> Where? Lol I think the steroids are getting to you bro. Give your head a wobble.


Oh sorry. Must have got you mixed up with someone else 🤠


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

js77 said:


> No wonder you can’t get your missus pregnant. Try spending more time attempting to blow your dead beans up her muff and less time on here chatting sh1t.


Haha ketones again eh. He’s so useless even his sperm fooked off and left him


----------



## KarlGaff (12 mo ago)

js77 said:


> Dimension has always been sold by loads of online sources anyway….. got no idea what this helmet is chatting about.


They have what looks to be now their own website, anyone confirm if this is legit or if someone has taken it upon themselves to make a site in their name?


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

KarlGaff said:


> anyone confirm if this is legit


You'd hope so at those prices


----------



## KarlGaff (12 mo ago)

DrRinse said:


> You'd hope so at those prices


🤣🤣 You never know what you're gunna get do you tho haha


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Careful there is online sources that are scammers! Selling dimension even a site claiming to be dimension selling gear it’s fake guys u will get scammed


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

KarlGaff said:


> They have what looks to be now their own website, anyone confirm if this is legit or if someone has taken it upon themselves to make a site in their name?


100% fake site mate they don’t have a site. Sooooo many fu*kers scamming people these days


----------



## DV8 (Jun 24, 2021)

Etoboss said:


> 100% fake site mate they don’t have a site. Sooooo many fu*kers scamming people these days


And they are using photos showing all the old style labels


----------



## KarlGaff (12 mo ago)

DV8 said:


> And they are using photos showing all the old style labels


Didn't think it would have been with how it just randomly came about. Site seems sketch right away anyway 😂


----------



## KarlGaff (12 mo ago)

Etoboss said:


> Careful there is online sources that are scammers! Selling dimension even a site claiming to be dimension selling gear it’s fake guys u will get scammed


My mate got one of his old friends to order from the site, he bought some oral oxys (anadrol) he has received them but god knows if it's proper stuff


----------



## Topjuicing22 (Jan 11, 2022)

KarlGaff said:


> My mate got one of his old friends to order from the site, he bought some oral oxys (anadrol) he has received them but god knows if it's proper stuff


That's helpful isn't it


----------



## KarlGaff (12 mo ago)

Topjuicing22 said:


> That's helpful isn't it


Better him getting scammed than me so yeah hahahahaha


----------

